# Slip Lead Suggestions



## wildo

I need a slip lead for trials. (And I am really bummed that prong collars aren't allowed on premises at a lot of trials- but that's another story...) I found this one which looks NICE but I know a lot of people like to use their slip lead as a tug toy. I see some are made of fleece. I don't think I want a fleece one- I know what slobber fleece feels like- no thanks. So what is a good recommendation here?

[EDIT]- not that I would use a prong during a run. But I would use one while walking around on lead at a trial (if allowed).


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

It's hard to recommend cause of course there are now a bunch of different kinds of slip leads. I don't use ones that would allow my dog to tug cause I'd be afraid my dogs would leave their run to go back and grap 'the toy'. But that's me  

I do tend to like the ones with the wider padded neck piece like the one I just found on facebook from *Collar Essentials*



Also like:

Tug Leash, Agility Tug Leash, Leash for dog agility, Agility Slip Leads, Agility Martingale Leads | PRLog

AgilityQ | Home Page


----------



## wildo

Besides the obvious (in that the wider collar area spreads the forces out over their neck more- less likely to damage windpipe) is there an advantage to the wide collar area? I've never used a super side collar like that.

I think I've also heard of people using something for horses, but I don't recall what it's called. Anyone know of that option?


----------



## Rerun

Are you thinking of the halti or gentle leader?


----------



## wildo

Rerun said:


> Are you thinking of the halti or gentle leader?


Nope. There's a braided rope, slip ring "thing" used for horses that I've heard of people using for an agility slip lead.
It's quite possible I am thinking of a "slip lead rope" like here: http://americanhorseshows.org/Stores/Lead_Ropes


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

Not a slip lead, but I've been using the Comfort Flex padded martingale style collar a lot lately - I can easily pop it on and off over Halo's head: Clean Run: ComfortFlex Limited Slip Padded Dog Collar

I ordered her a Comfort Flex harness for flyball, and I liked it so much that I went back and got the collar too. I've also been using the collar for our leash walks lately.


----------



## angelas

Gunner's Dog House

This site doesn't have the leashes listed on the page but I know she sells them (very tempted to pick a couple up at the last couple shows). They are braided fleece made out of the same material as her indestructible dog tugs.


----------



## Elaine

I use a slip lead - not a martingale - and love it. There's a guy here that hand makes them and they are wonderful. There are a couple of other people that make different types of them here too. Everyone sells them at the trials and they are a big hit. I don't know if I can find his website or not.

Oh, there are martingales where you can insert a prong collar into it and it doesn't show.


----------



## wildo

I found one of those hidden prongs here: Secret Power


----------



## JakodaCD OA

I use something like this Clean Run: Padded Martingale Leash & Collar in One and know I got it from clean run quite some time ago.

The leash part however, is a thick braid vs the thinner type in the photo above. The collar part as you can see from the pic is wider and martingale type, 

I DO like that biothane one you posted tho..Of all posted, that one I like the best.
As for no prong on the grounds,,they are allowed on the grounds at CPE trials

If you don't want to use the slip lead for walking around, just use something different minus the prong of course, and use the slip lead when your going to run


----------



## wildo

JakodaCD OA said:


> I DO like that biothane one you posted tho..Of all posted, that one I like the best.
> As for no prong on the grounds,,they are allowed on the grounds at CPE trials


I like that biothane one a lot as well. Actually, I like my leather lead just fine, but a one-piece (collar and lead combined) unit seems like a more logical choice. I think I will either go with the biothane one or RUN-DEVUE 3-1 Tug Leash MRL linked to. The ability to convert to a harness seems kinda neat. Not sure if we would use it or not though.

As to the prong collars at CPE, I got the premium for the July 17th trial from here, and it states:

"Dogs may enter the ring on a collar, quick release harness or head
halti/leader. Prong collars are NOT allowed at this show site, they may not
be used at any time while on the premises."

(Assuming all our paperwork goes through in time, that will be our first trial!)


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

I also have one of these and it works BUT my dogs do pull so the wider piece for the neck does spread out the pressure more. 

I much prefer these to help me remember to REMOVE my dogs regular collar and slip these on instead.


----------



## elisabeth_00117

I used this in my last class and loved it. Stark is a puller during this time so I was concerned about his neck:

Clean Run: Padded Martingale Leash & Collar in One


----------



## JakodaCD OA

willy, must be up to the individual club on the prong collar issue. I know our cpe trial and when I went to the nationals a couple years ago, prong collars were allowed on the grounds ..


----------



## wildo

Yeah that's probably true. I was just shocked to read that. I asked my instructor and she said that that is true of most (or maybe even all) AKC trails as well. She said it's something that a lot of people are trying to change, but mostly falling on deaf ears.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

definately all akc events do not allow prong collars on the grounds, nadac as well..

I know CPE was the one who was quite flexible about them but I guess they leave it up to each club


----------



## lylol

Slip Leads|Martingale Collar|Dog Training Leads - Dog Leashes & Leads | DogIDs.com ... I cant find on line the two I have that are similar to the one in Jennifer's photo but has a martingale connector and a flat collar braided collar instead of the round rope collar ... do you get may vendors at your agility trials in your area? Thats where I got mine... my BC has been wearing that slip collar (from Clean Run) mentioned in an above post and after finally going back to trialing after a long break I had to remember to remove it when he ran in AKC... so I like the slip or slip/martingals and then you dont have to think about it.


----------



## wildo

In the end, I went with this one from Clean Run:
Biothane Martingale-style Agility Slip Lead









I have a leather lead now that I really like. I can't imagine me, a grown man, liking those frilly fleece slip leads that much, or really even the rope ones. I like the quality of the leather lead. Apparently this biothane one feels just like leather, but is even stronger and waterproof. I'll let you guys know how I like it once it arrives (ordered it just now).


----------



## Dlilly

I have a Rush To Tug slip lead. I know you don't want a fleece one, but I'll add the link just encase. I love my RTT slip lead! Shiloh rarely plays tug, but she loves to tug with her slip lead! They are beautifully made too.

Rush to Tug - Home


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

Dlilly said:


> I have a Rush To Tug slip lead. I know you don't want a fleece one, but I'll add the link just encase. I love my RTT slip lead! Shiloh rarely plays tug, but she loves to tug with her slip lead! They are beautifully made too.
> 
> Rush to Tug - Home


Nice leashes, think my favorite is:



For some strange reason I also like this one..


----------



## JakodaCD OA

willy I think you'll like it,,I loooove mine

MRL,,love yours sooooo pretty and girly


----------

